# Help! Delta's throwing up... it looks like diarrhea???



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Delta was fine yesterday, but last night she was a little "off." It's been really, really wet here, so I immediately thought it was coccidia. I treated her with a dose of Sulmet and put her away for the evening. This morning, she wasn't hunched up, but she didn't immediately come out for hay. I left the warming light on for her and put some hay and fresh water in her stall. When I got back from work this evening, there was some brown on the sides of the stall walls. It looked like diarrhea. I cleaned it up, and I gave her a second dose of Sulmet. That's when I noticed that her tail is completely clean. Not two minutes after I gave her the Sulmet, she shook her head, and the nasty brown stuff that I thought was diarrhea came out of her nose and mouth and splattered everywhere.. :shocked: I've never seen anything like this... Please help!


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

Your goat may have been poisoned. You need a vet if you suspect poisoning since the anitidote depends on the poison. Has the goat had any different feed lately? Has she gotten into or swallowed anything in her environment? Possibilities include poison plants, agricultural chemicals, automotive chemicals, lead paint.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Do they have access to any plants in the rhododendron family? My goats have had this after getting into azaleas. I have had several people call me over the years with the same symptoms and when asked if they could have eaten azaleas the answer has always been yes. I am sure there are other things they could have gotten into too, but definitely sounds like some type of poisoning. Activated charcoal and lots of mineral oil to help the toxins pass through their system faster will help with poisoning. They will still be miserable for a couple days but if they didn't ingest too much they can pull through.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Activated charcoal ASAP. Thats going to do the most for her. Mineral oil helps things keep moving along. You can also give Calcium SQ.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your sick goatie. I wish I had some advice but it is new to me. Hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, I've given her three tablets of activated charcoal. I crushed them up with a pill crusher, mixed them with a little water to make a drench, and drenched her with the syringe. I'll pick up some Calcium tomorrow when the feed store opens. Is there anything else I can do between now and then? I don't have mineral oil, but I have other oils (olive, walnut, sunflower). Would any of those work? All of the goats did get out yesterday (my seven year-ol left the pasture gate open), but I thought we got them back in before they could get into anything. There is a rhodendron in the front on the neighbor's side of the front fence. I didn't think they'd gotten that far, though, but I guess it's possible. She's pregnant, too - had just started to "show." She's going to lose them, I guess? Is there anything I can do to make all of this easier for her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately the result of eating the Rhodi.... she may not miscarry, but do watch her for signs. The activated charcoal is the best thing for a poisoned goat...you can also dose her with milk of magnesia to help her get rid of the bad stuff still inside. 15cc MOM per 50lbs, she'll be miserable for the next few days but make sure she is drinking and eating, no grain but good hay.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: 
The activated charcoal and MOM or mineral oil are the best bets. A bit of vegetable oil wont hurt if that is all you have; it can help coat the tummy. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Fwiw ... When my doe was throwing up i thought it was poisoning. It wasnt. It was a rumen obstruction (she had eaten bale twine). She was off colour and vomiting for a week. I know someone else here has similar symptoms and their doe had an obstruction of leaves and twigs etc. It does.sound like your doe is poisoned but if she.doesnt get betyer its something to.consider


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for Delta.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

How's she doing, Tina?

I'm only just now seeing this thread, so it may be too late. But a goat vet near me swears by this recipe for azalea/rhodie poisoning in livestock:

Dr. Acton’s Rhododendron Drench
Mix with one quart water:
¼ cup molasses
1 tsp Ginger
2 Tbl Epson Salts
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Baking soda
Shake well
Drench 1 pint-quart
Then repeat with smaller amounts, 3-4 times a day, until signs resolve.
Use care when drenching to prevent aspiration.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: How is she doing?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you so much to everyone! It looks like she's going to be okay. I haven't seen any signs of miscarriage yet, either, so my fingers are crossed (these would be White Knight's first babies, and I've been REALLY looking forward to them). Caitlyn, I'm definitely writing down that recipe of yours, just in case it ever happens again. I really thought we were safe from rhodedenron poisioning because we don't have any. We can't dictate what the neighbors have in their yard, though... We're using this to drive home the point that all the gates have to be locked at all times. Maybe this will be a lesson that finally sticks with our kids...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to hear she is better.... :hug:


----------

